

For which of the below dating site features will you spend some bucks on? - mesinadenaro

A) A video speed dating site feature that will allow its user to see each other for 90 seconds to see if they are attracted to one another. The rest of the time they could speak free with a normal chat feature;
B) A dating approach coaching feature , that will allow the more social users to be be coaches for the more shy users, teaching them how to interact with other users online, agains a small fee. Also the coach might assist the client again live in a club&#x2F;pub etc in getting in touch with a person , or better even bringing that person to his&#x2F;her client.
======
angersock
C) Guaranteed hookup with a member of the desired sex and gender--one who is
in two sigmas high in attractiveness and who is economically stable.

Oh, wait, you can't do that?

